# Need rotary cutter w/dual tail wheels for 32HP Kubota



## Wendol (May 1, 2012)

I'm having difficulty finding a cutter, preferably 6', quick attach, with dual tail wheels. This will be used to mow lawn area in a rural setting. 

Any and all recommendations as to brand and model would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You'll want to look for a finish mower if you plan to mow a lawn with it. The standard rotary cutters are more for rough cutting and don't do as good a job on short grass. A quick google search for "three point finish mower" brings up several brands and dealers. I see Bobcat makes one. I'd look for something you can easily get parts for and has a dealer close by for parts and service down the road.


----------

